# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Hapja e nje seksioni te ri per Webmasters

## francovice

Pershendetje. 
Meqe ky forum eshte komuniteti me i madh shqiptar (virtual) do kisha deshire qe ne Kategorine: Informatike & Internet te shtohej nje nen kategori e vecante "Webmasters". Pas mbylljes te webmaster(dot)al kjo do te ishte gjeja me e mire e mundshme per te gjithe ata qe duan te mesojne dicka apo te japin eksperiencat e tyre duke ndihmuar shume njerez. Eshte nje fushe e vecante ku ka shume informacion dhe tema per tu diskutuar. Shpresoj te meret parasysh dhe te shqyrtohet nga stafi. 
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Albo

Nje nenforum i tille ekzistonte me pare por e mbyllem pasi pjesmarrja ishte e ulet dhe te vetmat tema qe hapeshin ishin tema reklamash per faqet personale te anetareve te ndryshem. Si rregull ne forum, nuk lejohen reklamat e pa-autorizuara te asnje lloji. Adresat e faqeve personale mund ti vendosni ne profil por jo ne faqet e forumit.

Hapni tema me interes ne kete fushe tek nenforumet ekzistuese te informatikes dhe nese ne te ardhmen interesi vjen ne rritje, mund te rihapim nje forum te tille.

Albo

----------

